# Cleaning up old tools.



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of a way to clean up old tools and brighten them up? Chemically or not? I know you can clean ammo casing, can you do tools the same way?


----------



## ME87 (Jan 15, 2013)

I would think if they're chrome you could polish them with some chrome polish. If they're bare metal, then maybe your basic electrolysis bath? http://users.eastlink.ca/~pspencer/nsaeta/electrolysis.html I know a lot of guys do it at home with a battery charger and some easy to come by chemicals. 

If it's bare metal and doesn't get used often, maybe sand blast them and just keep them well oiled to prevent surface corrosion?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw on one of those half hour TV shows/commercials last saturday they were demonstrating some cleaner that they had put a rusted up disc drum in and it cleaned the rust and grimme pretty good, for the life of me I can't remember the name of the stuff...


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats very helpful Oldog.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey, I do what I can...

Try this link...

http://www.workshophero.com/


----------

